# Who's tried Colombo florabase



## John Starkey (14 Apr 2010)

As the title says who's tried it and what results you getting,I  am 
looking at getting a 5ltr bag for my 30ltr nano,
regards,
john.


----------



## Nelson (14 Apr 2010)

hi john,

i'm using it in my nano but its only been a week.so can't really comment yet.
i'm sure marks using it in his 120cm though.


----------



## Garuf (15 Apr 2010)

I'm using it in a grow out role at the moment, i'm much happier with it than I was with ADA. It seems less likely to compress and its given better growth compared to aquasoil in my emerese jars.


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Apr 2010)

Used it, loved it! 

The only real difference that i could see between that and ADA is the clouding that i've experienced with ADA in the past. The grain size of FloraBase appears bigger too.


----------



## Jase (15 Apr 2010)

Does it have any weight to it or is it similar to Oli Knott's NS?


----------



## nry (15 Apr 2010)

It's quite light and very earthy, but no clouding, filled my tank a few weeks back and it was crystal clear from the outset.


----------



## alzak (15 Apr 2010)

Hi 

I also use this substrate and so far so good just one week from set up so need another 4-5 weeks to say anything really


----------



## John Starkey (15 Apr 2010)

Sounds good so far then guys   .


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Apr 2010)

My nano has been ongoing for about 3 months now with No Co2, ferts, easycarbo or water changes and looks radiant driven only by stock equipment.

My latest 120cm is the biggest test as it's a high tec set-up so only time will really tell if the substrate holds up to the competition, but currently, it's doing great.


----------



## John Starkey (15 Apr 2010)

Having seen your latest journal Mark it. Does look good so far.


----------

